# What's your favorite Windows?



## Deathless (Sep 23, 2018)

What's your favorite Windows? Vista, 7, 8, 10, etc? 

I would say I really like Windows 10 mainly because of the speed and just the little things (being able to scroll while not on a window, the home menu not being fullscreen, the list goes on!) But before I got a Windows 10 computer, Windows 8 was my favorite mainly because it's more simple and just there. It wasn't really fancy, but I do think it's a good starter for people who're just getting a computer.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 23, 2018)

I can live with Windows 10 just fine after some third party software, and if I want to play "all" the new things I'd need Windows 10, but 7 shines strong as "The" Windows to me. The transition between 7 and 10 is really how I don't feel like it's my computer the same way anymore, and how certain things are just dumbed down to a point where it becomes bothersome, mostly with the UI and submenus and how you navigate, 8 was guilty of this too however. Then there's this whole thing about always wanting to track everything, enable help tools and being up your ass about everything, something windows 7 never really quite did to you. There's many things I don't really want nor agree with when it comes to windows 10, but it's tolerable and I will not hate on it as I can still go on with my life and use the computer fairly the same as I used to after some tweaking. 

Let's not forget windows XP either, think a lot of people here started their proper nerding out on computers on an XP machine, especially since internet and social media booming when most people were rocking those machines.


----------



## zabe (Sep 23, 2018)

I chose windows 7, but XP and 98 were my favorites by far.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 24, 2018)

XP upgraded from a 98 was my go-to for years. They combined well. These days I have to stick with 7. I've looked at 10, but not even the allure of Minecraft Bedrock can tempt me into that boxy hell. (And when my husband upgraded to it there were constant problems, glitches, and general instability until I wiped it and put 7 back on it.) I'm just glad Microsoft claims it will be the last OS they ever release.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 26, 2018)

Win 7 Pro is my fav so far but I might be seduced over to the Win 10 dark side. Just set an HP up for a friend, it's not bad. WinXP and Win 3.11 get some honorable mentions from me. I ran a Dell Latitude D510 laptop for 14 years on WinXP Pro at my last job. Did that without a single reload/reformat due to my boss losing my Dell restore disks right out of the gate. Been retired for a week now, the dOOds in my shop have probably killed it since I had to give them the password for it when I left.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 26, 2018)

It depends: user interface wise, security wise, or least likely to have a built in NSA backdoor wise? (Hi NSA guy! <3 you! Join the fandom! Don't tell the others all the weird kinds of porn listed in your database that connects with my name! Please! Thanks! <3)

I have used all sorts of OSs, including Windows, Mac OSX, and a wide variety Linux distros. I use them all for different things and like them for different reasons. I don't really have a favorite, overall, OS so I can't really answer; but I do have favorite OSs when it comes to specific use cases or features.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 27, 2018)

Windows Server 2016




 

I demand you add server lineup to the list >:U


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 27, 2018)

I've got a Windows 10 and it's okay, but I'm certainly a Windows 7 fan, mostly out of being used to its interface and nostalgia. For that reason, I changed all my sound effects to Windows 7 ones, including the startup.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 27, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Windows Server 2016
> 
> View attachment 42224
> 
> I demand you add server lineup to the list >:U



Like a boss...


----------



## Jake58 (Nov 24, 2018)

I personally really like Windows XP. Because vista was horrible and in order to upgrade to Windows 7 you have to do a clean install. Or you have to upgrade to vista and then upgrade to 7. I also like it because of the Bliss wallpaper and the Blue theme.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 24, 2018)

Windows XP, though probably partially nostalgia-biased.
Out of the newer ones, I feel like 7 is the best, though I haven't used it a lot. Windows 10 was a headache on my laptop, which it was shipped with, and I actually ended up switching it to 8.1 (I wanted to switch it to 7 or XP but couldn't get that to work unfortunately). I wouldn't say 8/8.1 is my favourite but at least it has been more stable than 10.


----------



## thiivdan (Nov 24, 2018)

Windows 7 was the last good innovation of man


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 25, 2018)

Windows 7.

Windows 10 is okay, but I was forced to update since I don't want to be stuck with something that'll have no updates and I'll get a bunch of viruses... Although I did know for a fact Windows 8 was going to be a failure, thank god it died horribly before they did anything to force us onto it.


----------



## Simo (Nov 26, 2018)

I miss XP, though now use 7 (at home) and 10 (at work), depending....I think 7 is better, all in all: less cluttered feeling.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2018)

This one, obviously.


----------



## pandasayori (Dec 2, 2018)

Hands down Windows XP :'D
Though I've adjusted to Windows 10 nicely on my computer.


----------



## echo the dog (Feb 3, 2019)

I liked windows 10 more because of how I am an avid gamer so I chose it because of how you can put Xbox on your screen and play but I loved windows seven and XP because of how nostalgic it is


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 12, 2019)

I actually really like Windows 10. Windows 7 was nice as well.
My first PC had Windows XP. Looking back I don't know why I enjoyed using it 

Also, can we talk about the Windows search feature and how they keep making it worse?!
For example, when you start writing the names of some apps they appear as results. But when you write the full name of the app it disappears from the results? WTH!
A good example is the Character Map tool. In German it is called "Zeichentabelle".
On Windows 7, when I type "Zeichentabell" I get the Character Map as a result. When I add the "e" at the end it disappears...


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Feb 12, 2019)

Windows XP for sure X'D


----------



## catscom (Mar 11, 2019)

For interface and aesthetics, Windows 98.  It was also one of the first OSes that I used on various computers in my younger years.  For modern usability it has to be Windows 7, which is what I voted for.  When Windows 7 goes off life support, I'll be going back to using Debian.  Windows 8 and Windows 10 are not worth the use.
XP is also a very familiar and comfortable environment.

Currently using Windows 7 Home Premium with Classic Shell.  It's comfortable enough.



Sunburst_Odell said:


> I've got a Windows 10 and it's okay, but I'm certainly a Windows 7 fan, mostly out of being used to its interface and nostalgia. For that reason, I changed all my sound effects to Windows 7 ones, including the startup.


It's interesting to know there are 'Net users out there who consider Windows 7 to be nostalgic.  At what age or time period in your life did you start using it to make such a strong impression, if you don't mind my asking?  One nostalgic memory of mine involving Windows 7 was thinking poorly of my laptop running XP when Windows 7 was being released.  Those Aero windows really caught my eye.  :')


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 11, 2019)

XP, for nostalgia reasons.

And because it looks like a text emoticon.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 1, 2019)

I've used 7 and currently use 10. To be honest, I much prefer 10 over 7 but something about 7 makes me want the Aero Glass Theme on 10.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 1, 2019)

Windows 98 SE, baby.
The end of the DOS era.

I still use windows 98 themes on my modern computers, though they don't work exactly the way they used to.


----------



## ReillytheFennecFox (Sep 7, 2019)

I voted Windows 7 but I use Windows 10 since support for Windows 7 is ending in a few months.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 8, 2019)

My fondest memories are of Windows 2000, but I'm probably looking back at that with rose colored glasses. I just remember how much better it was than Windows 98 at pretty much everything. 

One of my PCs is still running 7 and I'm going to cling to it for as long as possible. Support is ending soon though.... 
Windows 10 is bearable once you install some third party software--most notably something that gives you a Start menu--remove all the garbage that clutters things up, like Cortana, and switch off all their built-in spyware.


----------



## Q2DM1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Windows 98 was the OS being ran when I went into kindergarten. I don’t have a lot of memory of it, but our home computer kept it long after the schools moved on. My first computer was a Tandy and idk what the OS was. It had two floppy drives, though one was replaced with a hard drive by time I got it. My second computer was a Windows 98. I believe the next one was Windows 2000, which I upgraded to XP (sp2).

Windows XP became my favorite. I couldn’t find one thing to dislike about it. I eventually learned how to mess with it and how not to. It’s the system I very first started learning any programming for (Visual Basic).

We eventually got Windows Vista on another machine and it was rather meh. Not bad, but not too grand either (I still have that machine, though it now runs Ubuntu server). I built the next machine and put 7 on it. Windows 7 became my favorite OS yet and it remains that way. It’s like a cross between XP and Vista but they kept most of the better stuff from between the two and improved most of everything.

Unfortunately for me, we were using a pirated version of 7, and it finally caught up to us not too awful long ago. I could have bought a key, but I decided Windows 10 would be the better option because 7 was reaching its end of life. 10 is my least favorite so far. A lot of my games now crash after being played for some amount of time. Explorer.exe tends to mess up memory handling occasionally and throws an error when I log off. I should have bought a 7 key. Oh well.

So now we run Windows 10 Pro as the main OS. I have a few virtual machines set up in virtual box. One is Ubuntu server, one is xubuntu, and one is Windows XP (sp3).


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 23, 2019)

I like XP, I'm running 7 on this com. * is bah, 10 is garbage.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 23, 2019)

Windows 10 probably is my favorite, Idk why I've just gotten very used to it. I used to rock Windows 7 for years before that.


----------



## MrPhox (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## XanderBoi (Sep 27, 2019)

XP was by far the best relative to when each operating system was in circulation. But, 7 was the first computer I owned and I will always love it.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 1, 2019)

I personally like stained glass windows but thats just me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2019)

You forgot Windows Millenium Edition.




It was my favorite.  When I needed it to do something, it demanded a sacrifice.

Zuul would not be denied.


----------



## KairanD (Nov 3, 2019)

Fedora Linux. 

Just joking. 

I was very resistant to upgrade to Windows 10 in the beginning and insisted on using Windows 7. After upgrading, I started to love Windows 10: it's just the natural evolution of Windows 7. 

Now Windows 10 is the only usable system anyway, since support for previous editions is ending. Windows 7 was released 10 years ago and was fantastic. However, it's time for it to rest in peace. Recent hardware often doesn't even support it properly.


----------



## PuissantNorfleet (Nov 3, 2019)

I built a grossly strong PC (not really but it's super gud) back in June and got Windows 10 just because. 
I was frequently warned about it's supposed issues. Cortana being annoying. Cortana using a fuck load of memory in the back. Updates bricking my PC or breaking all of my drivers. Master Chief punching my face inside out every hour through my screen.
A lot of scary stories to tell in the dark.
But so far....nothing. I just really like it. It's sleek. It's optimized. I find it intuitive. XBox Game Pass is dummy broken (I can play Hydro Thunder on my PC, how 'bout that). I dunno. I like it a lot. 7 was dope and if I had to go back, I wouldn't complain, but I like 10 a whole bunch, yeah.


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 3, 2019)

Uhh, I learned like everything I know fucking around with W95, and fought with ME for a long time, but loved every minute of it. I remember geeking out over my friend's PC and gawking over his release of XP. His dad had the coolest DOS computer ever, no idea what it was, but fuck was there ever a pile of games on it. It was so cool when I saw it. I remember being burnt out trying to understand the stupid WinAPI message loop and being dumbfounded by MFC later on...

I love Win10. It does so much shit for you that people are going to forget ever having to deal with. Like seriously, what is a IRQ? That kind of shit, it really delved you into hardware-level kind of stuff and just kind of slowly worked it away to the point you can literally install the OS on USB media and have it just pull everything it needs from whatever source while it writes itself to your disk, or solid-state media, or NVMe etc... You can't consider it bloated in the realization of typical media we use today... It's fucking amazing, like incredible.

Tell it not to share everything you know to third-party distributors, and take measures to protect your identity, that's a shitty caveat that I wish would go away, but it really is a great platform. Try talking to that mofo in Powershell, holy shit it'll damn near do anything you want! Never with the same sense of security and friendliness as BASH, but motherfucker you can make things happen.

Ideally, they'd work away from the 'we want to know everything you do because we love you shit,' and work into a 'hey, you bought our product, it's K' mentality like it used to be. I could give a fuck less about spending more money to have an individual and unrecognized release of an operating system in lieu of one that's surprisingly cheap with the caveat of having the manufacturer want to watch everything you do.

It's always going to be a catch 22. Fucking shit, but that's what it is.


----------



## AngelwolfUK (Nov 12, 2019)

My first taste of computers was using my dad's system: DOS 5.0 and I remember getting Windows 3.1. As a kid, I never really used Windows because all the games we had were for DOS. We got Windows 95 in, yep, 1995 and then 98 on release. My favourite was probably 2000 (so sleek and stable!) but most games wanted to run on 9x rather than NT, so stayed with 98 until XP - stayed with XP until 7 (skipped Vista), and only moved to 10 a couple of years ago (skipped 8).

I guess the point of my rambling is that I probably spent the most time using XP.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 3, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> It depends: user interface wise, security wise, or least likely to have a built in NSA backdoor wise? (Hi NSA guy! <3 you! Join the fandom! Don't tell the others all the weird kinds of porn listed in your database that connects with my name! Please! Thanks! <3)
> 
> I have used all sorts of OSs, including Windows, Mac OSX, and a wide variety Linux distros. I use them all for different things and like them for different reasons. I don't really have a favorite, overall, OS so I can't really answer; but I do have favorite OSs when it comes to specific use cases or features.




It's good to stay open minded, if we start choosing a 'favorite' then we are missing out on the real use for them. Which, we all know, it's to build ROBOTS!!


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 22, 2022)

XP. Hands down.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't have a favorite version of Windows.  I like most of them (yes, even Vista and 8.x), but Server is too confusing and ME is just...well, I would call it garbage but that's an insult to garbage.


----------



## ben909 (Jun 2, 2022)

never had issues with vista, still have trouble getting why it was an issue

windows 8 and 10(if you change the setting) have a full screen start menu, meaning its one key press to hide what you are doing...


----------



## sushy (Jun 2, 2022)

hard question... I dislike how I have less control of things on my PC with Windows 10. I guess I will vote XP.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh wait you meant a different kind of window.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 2, 2022)

XP. If they did that with better security I would be happy. Simplified menus and less junk thrown in. Plus it would have all the classic games!


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 2, 2022)

I think I volunteered as a guinea pig, and my windows has been cranked to 11. My first complaint is no longer knowing how to manually backup my files to my backup disc/unit/whatever. It does do a backup automatically, on an unknown schedule. That, and I keep getting reminders to save my stuff on 'the cloud'; something I just don't want to do.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 2, 2022)

My first pc ran on Windows ME. I loved that thing.


----------



## StarJump (Jun 21, 2022)

so i would have to say windows xp i did started to grow up with windows ME....ya i know bad way to start huh ? XD but windows xp was what really got me into pc stuff :3


----------



## x_eleven (Aug 18, 2022)

Windows-7 looks pretty good, and I hear lots of good things about it. Installed Windows-7 Ultimate on an old Dell since I needed it to run some specialty programs. Up until then, I hadn't run Windows since I blew Windows-98SE off the Micron I had at the time and installed Mandrake instead, on the same day 'XP came out.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 18, 2022)

Bay.  I like how you can set them up with pillows and just lounge right there with a view and a good book.

OHHHHH.  The OS Windows....  they all suck.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Sep 17, 2022)

If I had to use a Windows system for the rest of my life, it would be 98.

Not because it was actually _good_, but because it sucked significantly less than every version that came after.


----------



## JozeffTech (Sep 17, 2022)

I used 7 for some years, but was forced to switch to 10 after my old computer died.

And 10 absolutely sucks. I feel my computer is not really mine anymore. It does whatever shit it wants, and I can't control it. Especially when it comes to updates, oooh boy! I hate it, it always happens without any input from me. Why the hell does it need so many updates?! 
And it has tons, TONS of useless crap that just slows down the system. I managed to turn off some of it, but there's still more! There's way too many bells and whistles that exist without any purpose.
Some say it's intuitive, but for me, it's frustrating and hard to navigate. And don't think I'm just some grumpy grandpa who's used to his old stuff, I was born in 2004.

I really wish I could have something like Amiga Workbench 1.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 17, 2022)

Windows 7, hands down. Afterwards it's just a downward slope.



JozeffTech said:


> I used 7 for some years, but was forced to switch to 10 after my old computer died.
> 
> And 10 absolutely sucks. I feel my computer is not really mine anymore. It does whatever shit it wants, and I can't control it. Especially when it comes to updates, oooh boy! I hate it, it always happens without any input from me. Why the hell does it need so many updates?!
> And it has tons, TONS of useless crap that just slows down the system. I managed to turn off some of it, but there's still more! There's way too many bells and whistles that exist without any purpose.
> ...


My "old" computer still has 7 on it. Never had any security breach because of this. And even if - what can they do, encrypt the drive where I keep my Steam games installed?... Everything else lives happily under Linux, outside of the reach of M$. Total disk erasure might still happen, but there's backup for it.

At this point Windows is for me purely a gaming machine. And something that is used by businesses so I have to deal with that when working. Quite a few of its annoying features (not these updates of course!) actually make more sense in enterprise environments, but at home I don't need to be locked out of control of _my own_ PC and have the decisions taken for me.


----------



## Lexicon (Oct 13, 2022)

I'd probably have to say XP, since it was the OS that I had for the longest period of time. Even though I currently have 11 on my home computer, I've installed OpenShell and some XP resources to mimic it as closely as possible.
Although, I do also have some fondness for 7 as well. Kalimba immediately blasts me with a wave of nostalgia whenever I hear it.


----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 13, 2022)

i'm not a computer enthusiast but 98 and XP are the ones i had most fond memories using them, 7 was decent but everything after it is a slope.


----------



## nineret (Oct 15, 2022)

still have XP installed on my Virtual box, but I am not window user (linux ubuntu).
but I am gonna tell, I really like XP. its so nostalgia. classic installion music, and start up/shut down and error sound. I also like MS Paint before Windows 7.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 20, 2022)

Windows 7 was the best version of windows.
Everything after 7 is garbage in my opinion.


----------



## Khafra (Oct 27, 2022)

Work computer decided to update itself to windows 11 out of the blue, and let's just say I suddenly gained a strange appreciation for 10. Maybe that was Microsoft's plan all along. They even put a big "revert to windows 10" button in the system settings.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2022)

maybe because windows 11 is windows 10c windows 10 is windows 9


----------



## CreachureComforts (Oct 27, 2022)

3.1 

Or win7, it's not nearly as naggy/trendy as win10. But that doesn't matter anymore since I've moved on to Linux now.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 27, 2022)

Windows 10. It does have an issue with having to shut off the invasive features, but, it's stable and I can play games on it. It works, and it's not all that difficult to use. It's aight.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 28, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Work computer decided to update itself to windows 11 out of the blue, and let's just say I suddenly gained a strange appreciation for 10. Maybe that was Microsoft's plan all along. They even put a big "revert to windows 10" button in the system settings.


Wait, so they are pushing this auto -update BS again? Thanks for the heads up. Back in the days of auto-updates of Win7 I've blocked this from happening on my PC and my wife's laptop, now I'll probably need to secure her Win10 laptop same way.

Could you please give some more details about that Windows 11? How exactly did they manage to make it worse than 10?


----------



## Khafra (Oct 28, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Wait, so they are pushing this auto -update BS again? Thanks for the heads up. Back in the days of auto-updates of Win7 I've blocked this from happening on my PC and my wife's laptop, now I'll probably need to secure her Win10 laptop same way.
> 
> Could you please give some more details about that Windows 11? How exactly did they manage to make it worse than 10?


To be exact, it's not an auto update, it's one of those updates that show up as available to install when shutting down the computer. I go through with those for security reasons, but I didn't expect one of them to secretly contain the entirety of Windows 11.

I really didn't play around it much after I found the revert button. First impressions were: The system UI has this ugly touchpad-esque round corner design that I couldn't get rid of, with the start menu looking like a smartphone app list. Work tools (which are not exactly state of the art, but still) were booting up super slow, as did the whole computer. My GRUB config for dual boot got all messed up, and now I boot to windows through bios because I didn't have time to fix it. The control panel got revamped again, looked like ass, and I couldn't find most of the options I was looking for. And the worst part, they completely gutted the right click menu. Literally every useful option was hidden in some stupid crevice that you have to use Google to find. It also looks like shit. There was absolutely no reason to do this. Even if they really wanted to match the style of the new UI, they could've _at least_ kept the options the same.

Combined with the news I've heard of win11's planned hardware and software restrictions, and a general dislike of Microsoft's recent designs (ads in file explorer, for real?), I decided to not stick around.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 31, 2022)

Khafra said:


> To be exact, it's not an auto update, it's one of those updates that show up as available to install when shutting down the computer. I go through with those for security reasons, but I didn't expect one of them to secretly contain the entirety of Windows 11.
> 
> I really didn't play around it much after I found the revert button. First impressions were: The system UI has this ugly touchpad-esque round corner design that I couldn't get rid of, with the start menu looking like a smartphone app list. Work tools (which are not exactly state of the art, but still) were booting up super slow, as did the whole computer. My GRUB config for dual boot got all messed up, and now I boot to windows through bios because I didn't have time to fix it. The control panel got revamped again, looked like ass, and I couldn't find most of the options I was looking for. And the worst part, they completely gutted the right click menu. Literally every useful option was hidden in some stupid crevice that you have to use Google to find. It also looks like shit. There was absolutely no reason to do this. Even if they really wanted to match the style of the new UI, they could've _at least_ kept the options the same.
> 
> Combined with the news I've heard of win11's planned hardware and software restrictions, and a general dislike of Microsoft's recent designs (ads in file explorer, for real?), I decided to not stick around.


Yeah,  what would a Windows install be if it refrained from messing up GRUB... Good to know it's not as sneaky and automatized as those surprise Win-7-to-10 updates back in the days.

What you describe fits with what I read/heard elsewhere. Lots of changes for the sake of it and little rhyme or reason. While I understand that Microsoft needs money as much as any other business, many of their design decisions are still pure WTF. Particularily, that hidden right-click menu thing seems to be really annoying. And the poor performance would suggest that they once again reinvent the wheel when it comes to system basics. So "nice" of them, while I dislike Win10 I'll admit that after years of - often painful and troublesome - updates, it actually got usable. So now they are throwing all this effort out of the window (bad pun, or?...) and want the users to go through those "teething problems" again.

I've seen an analysis claiming that with Win11, they want to move towards closed ecosystem. Much like what exists on Macs and smartphones, where you can install by default only from a central store. Not to mention their silly hardware restrictions.

Like said above, I'm still using a relatively old PC with Win7 and Manjaro on it. It still works well and does what it's supposed to, even my 3D is not much hindered as I know the right settings for things which bring the computing demands for actual 3D fur to really mild levels. Also can't quite afford changing the hardware every few years just for the sake of it. However I do get to wonder, my next PC - whenever that is - may ditch Windows altogether. Games on Linux are still a hit-or-miss affair but this area is progressing. Recently I successfully ran STALKER Anomaly (a fan-made project) through Wine and Lutris. That is quite a significant thing for me.


----------



## arashim (Nov 1, 2022)

I use windows to host my daily used VMs. Im posting from KALI right now XD I mostly use KALI but need to take a look at Parrot. 
I work in Cyber security. I learned on kali. Ive SET UP EVERYTHING on Kali. Its why I daily drive it.

Miss me with that arch bs XD

But if I have to comment on windows.I liked 7 up until I had to switch to 10.  Hated 8. WIndows 11 seems ok so far.


----------



## Eli The Rabbit (Nov 6, 2022)

(I use Linux (Pop!_OS) nowadays but) My favorite windows operating system was Windows XP, and I'll tell you why:

- It was the first operating system I ever used, so it's nostalgic for me.
- I don't remember Windows XP being all that annoying, compared to newer Windows operating systems with their automatic updates and bloatware.
- I genuinely liked the user interface
- 3D Pinball


----------



## WanderingAimlessly (Dec 5, 2022)

Vista < XP < 7 < 11 < 10 imo


----------

